# R33 Gtr Car battery replacement



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

So im thinking of replacing my car battery, usually i go to halfords or ecp, but i came across Tayna batteries when i was in Conwy (Wales) has anyone used them, care to share their feedback?


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

I used then for my yellow top battery optima... sadly only lasted over a year and. Warranty is only 1 year...

This time i will go Halfords as they do a battery that has 5 yr warranty and is local and the battery is half the price of optima yellow top


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

They seem to have various brands with various specs and the price range is quite big, usually ill go with bosch but at half the price you can get a similar spec one ?


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Just changed mine had a Bosch S5005 fitted so got the same
Last had one in 2008m I've had my 33 17years now
From memory you will have to change battery lead ends as they come with the smaller jap ones (I am sure someone will correct me if im wrong) 
Cost £69.50 delivered from absbatteries on fleabay
5 yr. warranty :thumbsup:

Its bigger than the standard but just fits in a 33GTR in standard position :thumbsup:

Best regards


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Depends what model you buy... you can also buy sleeves if your terminal are too big! Looks a good price ill do a search


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

The Optima batteries that say "Made in Mexico" are not of the same quality as the ones made in the US. We've had some short life Optimas and all have been made in Mexico.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Used to have Bosch on my 33 as they lasted years.
Only 1 battery in 9 years of ownership


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Plan is to relocate this to the boot. Central below the rear brace.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If you can get the battery tray from a 33 with the Cold CLimate pack, it'll take a much larger battery.

Typically standard trays are Grey and the CCP tray is black.

Mook


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't know that. I'm sure on the spec sheet of my car it said it originally came with the CCP. I'll have to check when i get it back.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Out of interest I checked mine, I have the black tray although I'm not sure my car was listed with the ccp.

This is the battery I have so these dimensions (260l x 170w x 202h) can work for reference if you can match them with a UK battery

HJ-LD26L - Yuasa Auxilliary, Backup & Specialist Batteries - Automotive - Batteries


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I use both nissans yellowtop and not a single issue since 2011 in my gtr. If your car is a weekend car you might use a trickle charger.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Alex C said:


> Out of interest I checked mine, I have the black tray although I'm not sure my car was listed with the ccp.
> 
> This is the battery I have so these dimensions (260l x 170w x 202h) can work for reference if you can match them with a UK battery
> 
> HJ-LD26L - Yuasa Auxilliary, Backup & Specialist Batteries - Automotive - Batteries


£463 for a car battery!!!!????
Jeeeeez!!!!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

100Ah 12V Deep Cycle AGM Battery for Leisure, Solar, Wind and Off-grid 12 volt | eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/American-...324229?hash=item1c79e7e285:g:MuUAAOxyBvZTSORh

This should be way enough.....

With these you can start a reasonable big boat. You can buy the terminals separately so you can use it on your car.


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

I paid £400+ for a lithium battery but is half of the original weight.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

400!!!! Jesus


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

FRRACER said:


> Plan is to relocate this to the boot. Central below the rear brace.


Looks smart!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Alex C said:


> Out of interest I checked mine, I have the black tray although I'm not sure my car was listed with the ccp.
> 
> This is the battery I have so these dimensions (260l x 170w x 202h) can work for reference if you can match them with a UK battery
> 
> HJ-LD26L - Yuasa Auxilliary, Backup & Specialist Batteries - Automotive - Batteries


As Alex has quoted dimensions (Good Idea) here are my Bosch S5005 dimensions as below. Fits in a treat :thumbsup:

Length (mm): 242
Width (mm): 175
Height (mm, to top of terminals): 190
Gross weight (kg): 16
More information >
CCA (SAE): 610
Voltage: 12
Ampere Hours: 63
Terminal Layout: T0
Warranty (Years): 5

https://advancedbatterysupplies.co.uk/product/bosch-s5005/

I got mine from same company but fleabay for £69.50 delivered


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Ill be taking a look at mine tomorrow n ill probably go with that one ^^^^


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

^^^

Great value that one for the performance, just change cable end or throw a couple of these on:










One word of warning for high CCA batteries...when I changed the battery on my previous R33, on the first crank the rev needle pinged around to the other side of the dial, and it never worked properly after that, was often all over th place I think the amps fried an already weak solder joint in the cluster!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Or terminal sleeves.... ohh nice! Would be interested to know if thats happened to anyone else?!?!


----------

